# Cancelling a new Fido contract



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

A little backstory before I go into details about the questions I'm going to ask guys. My girlfriend lives in a small farming community near Pembroke, while I live in Ottawa. On Saturday, she came into the city to buy an Iphone at the Apple store after being reassured by Fido twice via phone that she would get a strong signal out there. You can pretty much tell where this story is going. After spending yesterday with me and playing with her new phone (big upgrade up from the ****ty LG one she's had for two years on Bell), she was welcomed home to dropped calls, text messages that had almost an hour delay between the time I send them and the time she receives them, and she only gets that weak signal if she's sitting by a window. The issue here is that because she wasn't a customer with Fido, they probably have no note of her calling in and asking someone about the coverage, so there's no proof. 

So my question is, what are her options? She's tied to a 3-year contract in which she's paying 85 dollars a month for services she's hardly getting. Is it still possible to get ouf of contracts this early with smartphones? Or would it be a smarter idea for her to just outright cancel her contract and take the phone to another carrier? If so, how much would that cost? Originally, I had told her to go with Telus because it seemed that they had greater coverage in her area. Does anyone have any experience with having an iPhone in a non-urban area? Any help would be appreciated before she calls up Fido at her lunch break.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm fairly certain that she can cancel the contract. Not sure exactly how long she has to do it though. Call the Applestore immediately and find out what your options are.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

This from June 2009...

New Activation Process and Return Policy:

The iPhone 3G will be activated at point of sale when the device is purchased, in store. The Fido grace period will change from 15 days to 30 days and will require the device to be returned to place of purchase before service is cancelled. The 30-day Rogers grace period will remain unchanged with the exception of no limits being imposed for voice or data usage.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

andreww said:


> I'm fairly certain that she can cancel the contract. Not sure exactly how long she has to do it though. Call the Applestore immediately and find out what your options are.


According to her (she works at the Rogers call center), if it's the same as Rogers she has 15 days or 30 minutes of airtime. Unfortunately there's a lot of unclear information on the Fido website about canceling a contract and you can only do it if the phone itself is defective.

I just called the Apple store about 10 minutes ago, they said that all this would have to be done through Fido.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Calling Apple won't do anything, as your contract is not with them. She'll have to contact Fido directly, as stated.


----------



## radante (Mar 24, 2010)

There is a buyer's remorse clause in Canadian law. Not exactly sure how many days it applies to in regard to phones.


----------

